
U.S. Tech Salaries Map - denzil_correa
http://media.dice.com/report/u-s-tech-salaries-map/
======
johnkoper
Nice! Check out this tech jobs salary map as well:
[https://jobsquery.it/map](https://jobsquery.it/map)

It is even more detailed

